# United States' first female Muslim judge found dead



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Think maybe she pissed off the Clinton's? Something about this seems very fishy. Even if they uncover the truth will we ever hear it unless it fits their agenda? I doubt it.



> A black jurist who became the first Muslim woman to serve as a U.S. judge was found dead in New York's Hudson River on Wednesday, police said.
> 
> Sheila Abdus-Salaam, a 65-year-old associate judge of New York's highest court, was found floating off Manhattan's west side at about 1:45 p.m. EDT


https://www.yahoo.com/news/united-states-first-female-muslim-judge-found-dead-024121994.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't look at me. I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They found her fully clothed in the HUDSON river. This was either goombahs or ***********. Check her court calendar and it should be pretty easy to figure out which group (but not individual) is responsible.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think revenge is often taken out on judges and attorneys, usually for stiff sentences which anger the plaintiff. I think this story made news simply because she was a muslim, which is the new black.

I'll bet it turns out to just be a case of assault by an angry felon from her docket.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We will never know unless they can somehow connect Trump or the Russians to it.....give a little more time , the media will make something up....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You can be assured the snowflakes will demand a national holiday in her honor, anyone opposed will be racist and anti muslin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps she forgot to make her judgements Sharia compliant.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No matter how or by whom: ain't no great loss.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

reading her education and lawyer work - her entire career was based on her being female & black .... a white man with the same credentials wouldn't have got further than the free law clinic level ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Below is Gov. Andrew In Coma, statement, which is politispeak BLM-muzslime types to be let off or just a wrist slap.

Justice Sheila Abdus-Salaam was a trailblazing jurist whose life in public service was in pursuit of a more fair and more just New York for all,"

Remember O'thigger and Dick Holder wanted a black white/ prison ration based on population not on the crimes committed. 

That meant releasing 80% of the tar from prison.

She was there to keep the prisons empty of her kind.

She violated something unwritten, tough shit.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like a Mafia hit to me, you don't piss off the wrong people, or you sleep with the fishes...

It was not because she had a nice suntan, or was willing to wear a scarf, it was because she was a bad judge of character.

*Rancher*


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I am saddened to hear about this Judge and a Judge in Illinois who was shot in front of his home. Seems like we had two judges killed in Texas in the lat year or so. To me just hows a breakdown in society.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> No matter how or by whom: ain't no great loss.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


You are joking right? "God bless" but you state it " ain't no great loss" You tell her family that? If you do believe in a God may he have mercy on your soul .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> You are joking right? "God bless" but you state it " ain't no great loss" You tell her family that? If you do believe in a God may he have mercy on your soul .


He's not only a preacher... He's a damn good preacher!

And he knows there are NO.... good peaceful Muslims. They all have one mission and that is to cut off your head.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> You are joking right? "God bless" but you state it " ain't no great loss" You tell her family that? If you do believe in a God may he have mercy on your soul .


NO, . . . I was not, . . . and am not, joking.

That woman made a mockery of our Judeao / Christian society, . . . our norms, our morals, our ethics: and she probably also did the same to at least one of those people you do that to and expect to live long enough to brag about it.

And, . . . no, . . . I have not the slightest twang or tinge of remorse in anything I feel or say about her. Her cult would see every non-muslim as a slave if not dead, . . . making her a direct mortal enemy.

That lunatic fringe psuedo religion of wife beaters and pedophiles has no place in a modern, honest, moral, ethical society.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't trust their Doctors....I sure as hell don't trust their Judges... Sharia?...It's Everywhere! Doctor performed female genital mutilation in Michigan clinic, federal authorities charge | Fox News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

She should have everything cut off or out, including her fingers to prevent any further ops.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm interested she was just dumped in the Hudson...doesnt seem like any "professionals" did this - she still had her teeth, hands and wasnt sunk

Maybe just a one off thing? That Judge that got killed in Chiraq seemed pretty random

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I don't trust their Doctors....I sure as hell don't trust their Judges... Sharia?...It's Everywhere! Doctor performed female genital mutilation in Michigan clinic, federal authorities charge | Fox News


That certainly did not make the local news here. Livonia is within the TV viewing distance. Pretty big story but against mainstreams agenda. They are sweeping that under the rug.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe some real Muslim just sent a message "A black jurist who became the first Muslim woman to serve as a U.S. judge" Lot of blacks running around claiming to be Muslim, the real ones don't like that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, she was muzslime, who gives a shit what happened to her?

Muzslimes kill each other off like dog shit every day of the week, blacks do the same thing, everyday.

Look at Chicago, Philly, Boston, Springfield, they are helping themselves with the eugenics.

Less out there to mug and kill or maim other innocent people, good riddance.

Some muzslime probably whacked her ass for being an apostate in their eyes, who the hell cares?

Izslime has to be eradicated from our core, it is not compatible with us.

Another group that needs extermination is MS13, evil trash that group.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> NO, . . . I was not, . . . and am not, joking.
> 
> That woman made a mockery of our Judeao / Christian society, . . . our norms, our morals, our ethics: and she probably also did the same to at least one of those people you do that to and expect to live long enough to brag about it.
> 
> ...


So you personally know her or have read many of her rulings so you know she was mocking or you see the word , Muslim and a good Muslim is a dead Muslim . Kind of like a good Indian is a dead Indian .

I am guessing you get called a racist a lot. You are a horrible human being and in no way can be a follower of Christ . I will pray for you .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> So you personally know her or have read many of her rulings so you know she was mocking or you see the word , Muslim and a good Muslim is a dead Muslim . Kind of like a good Indian is a dead Indian .
> 
> I am guessing you get called a racist a lot. You are a horrible human being and in no way can be a follower of Christ . I will pray for you .


Quite honestly, . . . I would just as soon that you didn't.

You will undoubtedly be having "other" thoughts about me and my walk with the Lord, . . . and I most certainly do not want that kind of burden to overload you.

You see, . . . there is no possibility of there being a "good" muslim. Their doctrine calls for the total annihilation of the Christian faith, . . . the Judean faith, . . . and all other forms of religion. And their means of eradication is simply to either participate in killing us, . . . or to have it done, . . . all in the name of the pedophile pervert, Mohammed.

The judge belonged to that cult of murderous thugs, . . . not just one, . . . but all, . . . and for you to consider yourself a good Christian, . . . while at the same time protecting those who would and have raped, pilliged, plundered, tortured, beaten, and killed hundreds of thousands of Christians, . . . no, . . . my friend, . . . you are the one who needs not just one, . . . but a whole bunch of good Christians to pray for you.

Your mind is on crooked, . . . your heart is not right, . . . and you simply do not know where you stand, how you stand, or for what you stand.

You can speak the name, . . . but you need also to know what it means.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> So you personally know her or have read many of her rulings so you know she was mocking or you see the word , Muslim and a good Muslim is a dead Muslim . Kind of like a good Indian is a dead Indian .
> 
> I am guessing you get called a racist a lot. You are a horrible human being and in no way can be a follower of Christ . I will pray for you .


Read their end times prophecy in the hadith. It is nearly identical to the Christian prophecy in the book of Revelation, except from EXACTLY the opposite perspective. It is not possible to be a Christian and go up and give a big ol' sloppy wet kiss to the antichrist. That is what you are doing accepting islam for anything more than what it is: pure unadulterated evil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am 100% anti-Islam. A Muslim being a judge in this country is a very stupid thing.

That being as it is, murder is murder. If her death was not accidental, I'd like the murderer caught.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I am saddened to hear about this Judge and a Judge in Illinois who was shot in front of his home. Seems like we had two judges killed in Texas in the lat year or so. To me just hows a breakdown in society.


You should open both eyes and see what has happened in Europe and the road work being layed here in America. It is all about Islam.



dwight55 said:


> No matter how or by whom: ain't no great loss.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Other than another lost soul, who likely never accepted the gift of eternal life.



dwight55 said:


> Quite honestly, . . . I would just as soon that you didn't.
> 
> You will undoubtedly be having "other" thoughts about me and my walk with the Lord, . . . and I most certainly do not want that kind of burden to overload you.
> 
> ...


Its what I call a world view that is best depicted in the grasp of a timeline. The entire timeline of Man, from Genesis to Revelation. You must accept it and identify not only where Man is, but what the next steps are to get to the events foretold in Revelation.

You cant just take the feel good parts of the Bible and rest your laurels on "God is Love only". Read the bible .... all of it. Own it.


----------

